# Porthpean Golf Club



## jplkorea83 (Apr 10, 2012)

I went down to visit my parents over Easter and my father took me to one of the nicest small clubs I've been to in a long time. Porthpean Golf Club sits right on the coast and has some of the most beautiful views I've ever seen from a golf course. I didn't take my camera so stole some images off google to show you.















The course is only 5,200 yards in length and I was hitting 5 irons off every tee and reaching every green easily with my second shot. Unless you're pretty accurate with your driver, I'd say leave it at home. The second nine require you to be extremely accurate. The greens are like lightning and if you pull any of your shots to the left, you're likely to end up halfway down a cliff/in gorse bushes.
The course itself is split into two parts, the first nine is parkland with the second nine sitting on the cliffs.

Such a friendly club and it only costs Â£12 after 4pm! I'd say this would be an excellent course to practice your short game.


----------



## connor (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha that's my old club. I left there to join carlyon bay. Out of the 4 round here it's the lowest standard but agreed stunning views but to be fair they are getting better and did only used to have 2greenkeepers for the whole course.  If I knew you was down I would have come and met you for a knock. IMO the 17th dog leg par 5lets the course down a touch and how some of the holes on the back 9 are crammed in.


----------

